# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  What's your Longest Print Ever?

## MessierGoal

I'm just curious what is the longest time you have had a single print going for?  Is it OK to have one going for over 14 hours?

----------


## Davo

I think our longest so far has been about 10 hours. There is no reason not to have one going for 14 hours, you just need to keep the build environment homogenous (temperature wise), especially when building with heated materials (like filaments).

EDIT: Also, I wouldn't want 14 hours of ABS fumes in my work area, so consider ventilation and/or filtration if you are using material with undesirable fumes.

----------


## jimc

I think  mine has been around 16 hours. I do know of one person on another forum that has a very large printer that has done prints just over 100 hours

----------


## DrLuigi

Well for me around 12-14 hours, But it was PLA so there it wasnt like the whole room smelled like plastic.

Also at the end it simple quitted since my PC had a blue screen.
It was one of the first prints i did with octoprint, normaly i would have used my SD card and plug it in my ramps screen for such prints.

----------


## RyanL

Apart from part sheets for reprap printers this has been my longest print, think it was around 8 hours.

IMG_0252.jpg

----------


## jimc

thats a cool bearing. is it on thingiverse? got a link?

----------


## jzatopa

Two prints of about 16hrs that I glued together on a MM 1.5

----------


## RyanL

Yh you can find it here: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:51806

----------


## Kingoddball

8 hours and it failed at around 90%!!
Filament jammed up!!

----------


## RepRapper

I've done one that took 14 hours.  It was a long process watching it almost the entire time LOL.

I've heard of some that have gone over 20 hours.  There should be no problems if you are using a descent printer.

----------


## AndrewK

9 Hours for me.  I think it's ok to go as long as need be.  Not sure what the max anyone has gone though.  It would be interesting to hear of someone going over 24 hours.  :Smile:

----------


## RepRapOwner

I know this is an old thread, but I remembered it from back in January.  Today I saw this:


This person had a successful print that took 43 hours.  Very impressive huh?

Has anyone here ever had one that lasted longer than 43 hours?

Going Once, Going Twice,.........

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

The closest I've gotten would be the head on a sceptre that took a little over twelve hours.


What exactly was printed here?

----------


## atoff

Hmm... I expected to see some much longer print times being reported.  8-10 hours doesn't seem very unreasonable.  I just started, but my longest print was 18 hours.  Not super large either, just a monster pencil holder.   I don't remember if it was at 0.2 or 0.1mm, but it came out super clean.  25% infill, which is probably why it took so long, no supports needed, no clean-up was needed either.

----------


## jimc

i have prints quite often that are 20hrs. never 43 though.

----------


## My Thing in 3D

My Form 1 print times have been between 1 to 14 hours, most are probly around 5 hours. I think my longest was the Eifel tower when I made a big one split into 2 prints at 14 hrs each.

----------


## MeoWorks

Accounting for print speed of 25mm/s, 31 hours for a 6" sculpture.

----------


## LambdaFF

I guess the critical point here is to make sure you don't run out of material right ? How do you handle that ? You heat weld the 2 filament ends together ?

----------


## Pattycakes

LOL, my longest print so far is only 7 hours.  I guess I need to start making larger objects  :Smile:

----------


## 3DPBuser

Safety, too. Printing overnight could be a problem if something starts overheating.

----------


## Mjolinor

54 hours for 1 complete set of plastics for a Kossel in solid ABS. Wife was whinging a bit by the end of the print.  :Smile:

----------


## DerekPeterson

> 54 hours for 1 complete set of plastics for a Kossel in solid ABS. Wife was whinging a bit by the end of the print.


Holy cow.  What this all on one build?  What printer were you using?  I didn't even know any build platforms were large enough to be printing for 54 straight hours.

----------


## ChiloquinRuss

I think the longest for me so far was about 10 hours for a final print.  I usually do a quickie (low infill etc) that is around 33% of the final build time.  I use a MakerBot Rep 2 and the software is pretty accurate at giving a guesstimate of the total printing time as a function of the preview.  So you can play with settings to see how long something is going to take before committing the time or materials to doing a print.  The vast majority of my prints are less than 2 hours.  Russ

----------


## frederick78

I am pleased to announce that I just finished a build plate of 5 different pretty solid items that took me 22 hours total.  I feel very accomplished  :Smile:

----------


## WillBe

about 8 hours, use 1.75mm abs to print a small doll

----------


## Genero

27 hours ....

----------


## Kiwibot

I was doing a Google search asking the same question as this thread title and I was directed here and ended up joining the forum.
Now I'm bumping the thread to breathe some life into it...it's an interesting question....so what's your longest print?
My longest so far is a 50% scaled jet boat impeller that took 26 hrs.

----------


## curious aardvark

18.5 hours. 
Practically full size stanford bunny - ie: the size of a real (smallish) bunny. 
At the time I did nor realise that if you went to a custom profile in makerware it reset all existing settings. 
So instead of a hollow bunny at 0.4 mm layer height (wanted to see how quick I could print one),  it printed 20% infill at 0.1mm layer height. 
So I just let it lol

----------


## JohnA136

36 hours for a V-6 Ford block on our Replicator 2.  My son has done some really long prints on his Ultimaker 2 as well.

----------


## Davo

I have one customer who does 52-hour ABS prints regularly. I don't know what the model is.

----------


## Marm

23 hours for a skull.  Probably had the infill too high.

----------


## DBFIU

42 hours for the engine block of the 4 cylinder on thingiverse, the one that actually works. Total time to print those parts was around 200 hours but longest single part was the block.

----------


## MercedesStolp

This bicycle frame was printed using the Stratasys Objet1000 multi-material 3D printer. It’s a magnificent machine with a wide-format tray measuring 1×0.8×0.5m. This must be one of the most expensive bike frames ever. The price tag of the Objet1000 is upwards from $600,000 and it costs further $40,000 to load the beast with materials.
 Quite a huge jump from your mainstream 300-dollar desktop 3D printer, nevertheless, the Objet1000 is probably one of the best prototyping machines currently on the market.

----------


## JimmyHurrell

yes. my print is around 16 hours...

----------


## Kiwibot

> This bicycle frame was printed using the Stratasys Objet1000 multi-material 3D printer. It’s a magnificent machine with a wide-format tray measuring 1×0.8×0.5m. This must be one of the most expensive bike frames ever. The price tag of the Objet1000 is upwards from $600,000 and it costs further $40,000 to load the beast with materials.
>  Quite a huge jump from your mainstream 300-dollar desktop 3D printer, nevertheless, the Objet1000 is probably one of the best prototyping machines currently on the market.


Thats cool but off topic somewhat...how long did it take to print?

----------


## Kiwibot

I have broken my own record...I've just taken my longest print off the bed...88 hours.

----------


## DBFIU

> I have broken my own record...I've just taken my longest print off the bed...88 hours.



Damn dude, what did you print and on what machine?

----------


## Kiwibot

> Damn dude, what did you print and on what machine?


I printed a full size jet boat impeller with a .1 layer height, 20% infill, on a DiamondAge Moa.

----------


## richardphat

38 hours printing an intake from racing car.

----------


## GOC

-   I had *28.9hrs* printing some cosplay gear out of *FlexPLA*. Since I have a Bowden tube feed I had to print at crawling speeds using that material.

----------


## MercedesStolp

I never go for any 3-d print out but I send one my friend for taking  some 3-d printout and that printout took 10 hours. 
I was really frustrated and thinking that how this printing was taking such a long time.

----------


## richardphat

> I never go for any 3-d print out but I send one my friend for taking  some 3-d printout and that printout took 10 hours. 
> I was really frustrated and thinking that how this printing was taking such a long time.



It's still pretty fast already. Compared to conventional fabrication, it could take up to weeks for an absurd easy to do part.
The only worry is unreliable machine where you don't want to have your house burnt ...

----------

